# WFT Ardent Gliss Braid



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

No takers?

I decided to see just how small the diameter really was. I took my son's 15/1500 size spinning reel he uses to catch little fish on. Ok I keep about 10lb test mono on it and I think it only holds about 50-60 yrds of a thin 10lb mono on it.

Ok then, here it comes....


wait for it......

WOW!!! The little thing took ALL of the 150yrds of 12lb Gliss!!! 

Freakin weird! The 12lb looks like a long single hair straind. I heard the 8lb is so small, it's hard to work with tying knots.

Reading up on it, it's not a braid at all. All the fibers are align, which makes it super smooth. They call it "MonoTex" not braid, made out of polypropylene fibers, like the core fibers of paracord. Only special high strength vs dia, German engineering, but produced with special machines in Nippon Japan. They claim it's the furthest casting line you'll ever throw vs the lb test rating.

So far, the reviews say knot slippage is an issue, sinces it's so small and slick. I did a simplified FG knot, made sure it was completely cinched down before I finished the last few half hitches (or huffnagle, which is my spin on the knot). Seem to hold really good and strong.

One other review/site claimed since it can be thrown a country mile, most people try to launch it as far and as hard as they can. But the recommendation was to throttle back and lob it instead of super hero casting it, and the line will behave better.

I'm going to be testing it out this week.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sometimes braid is to small or wispy and it hard to tie knots because of the wispy properties


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

May have to look into this braid. What colors did they have?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

did you test the strength with a weight or scale?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Backwater said:


> No takers?
> 
> I decided to see just how small the diameter really was. I took my son's 15/1500 size spinning reel he uses to catch little fish on. Ok I keep about 10lb test mono on it and I think it only holds about 50-60 yrds of a thin 10lb mono on it.
> 
> ...


Will be interested to learn how it performs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Light moss green (not dark), light pink (almost like the yozuri FC pink), hi vis yellow and a "translucent" which is their take on the Spiderwire Invisibraid.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

devrep said:


> did you test the strength with a weight or scale?


I'm trying to contact a guy I know that has a braid testing machine to see if he's already done some technical testing on the line.

I might do a little fishing with it tomorrow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Horrible reviews from buddies that tried it. They said it was too small and every braid knot they trued slipped. If it were good the local stores would still carry it. When it came out they had a bunch of it in every size on the rack and in less than two months they had it all on sale for $6 a spool and pretty much everywhere around here stopped carrying it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Backwater said:


> I'm trying to contact a guy I know that has a braid testing machine to see if he's already done some technical testing on the line.
> 
> I might do a little fishing with it tomorrow.


I never heard of the stuff so I Googled it and found this and a lot of other reviews similar in thought.

http://forums.tackletour.com/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=64952


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea I read all the reviews and the only thing so far about the complaints were the knots and is needed to step your game with knots to make them hold.

So far, the "Simplified FG knot" is holding good. Trying to reach the guy with the braid testing machine to see if he's tested it out or not.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

If you're using a mono/fluoro leader the aggravating knot issue only comes along when you're replacing the leader, meaning, not very often. 
Even if it is SLICK I really can't see anything slick enough that a locked Albright (what I use, no slips or breaks at that location) wouldn't hold. Then again... I've been wrong before, some of my friends say it's my specialty lol.

Interested to hear how this goes.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I use to do the "lock" thing with my albright using braid to FC, by wrapping the tag thru the loop twice on one side of the loop and then making one wrap back on the other side of the loop. Works good with heavier braids and heavier FC, using braids like Power Pro. But with my lighter, thinne, smoother braids, going to thin light FC, it slips. Also used Alberto knots for that. But my choice setup is a light braid (10-15lb braid), going to about 4-6ft of matching 10-15lb FC (using the simplified FG knot), then albrighting (standard 6 wrap albright) it to my bite leader (usually about 18" of 20-30lb FC). So I'm only tying 1 knot to FC and it's a small one that is strong and I can't feel it thru my rod guides.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I use to do the "lock" thing with my albright using braid to FC, by wrapping the tag thru the loop twice on one side of the loop and then making one wrap back on the other side of the loop. Works good with heavier braids and heavier FC, using braids like Power Pro. But with my lighter, thinne, smoother braids, going to thin light FC, it slips. Also used Alberto knots for that. But my choice setup is a light braid (10-15lb braid), going to about 4-6ft of matching 10-15lb FC (using the simplified FG knot), then albrighting (standard 6 wrap albright) it to my bite leader (usually about 18" of 20-30lb FC). So I'm only tying 1 knot to FC and it's a small one that is strong and I can't feel it thru my rod guides.


I've been locking my (10 wrap up, 10 wrap down) Albright's with a clinch (about 4 wraps) on the braid side (reel side), no issues and it seems to give it a little taper to be smoother, still not as smooth as an FG but I've never taken the time to get proficient at the FG. It's on my list lol


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> I've been locking my (10 wrap up, 10 wrap down) Albright's with a clinch (about 4 wraps) on the braid side (reel side), no issues and it seems to give it a little taper to be smoother, still not as smooth as an FG but I've never taken the time to get proficient at the FG. It's on my list lol


That's an Alberto knot you are doing (not including the clinch knot.). BTW, that is one of the knots that Ardent recommends for the Gliss.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Huh, I've never been great at keeping the names straight lol, but I know it holds like a beast


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Great find Ted. I'm going to get a spool of 8 and test it against my constant (8 PP) and SpiderWire Ultra Cast 8. See how each reacts with an 1/8 oz spoon seems to be a good test.


----------

